# Porsche brakes on a TT?



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

Porsche brakes on a TT? anyone have a good Diy Porsche brake swap on a mk4 or preferably a TT, what model Porsche's can i use the brakes off or and what rotors to use and pads and brake lines and do i need mounting brackets?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.ecstuning.com they have kits off of 911 or you can use the bracket from pure motorsports to put boxter calipers on.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

im looking for something i can piece together on a budget , where and how much can i get those calipers from


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Vdub 2.0)*

i heard that u can get em off a boxster...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

you need to search.... look on here, look on ebay, look on porsche forums


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (hotgrass)*

Boxster brake upgrade done!


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Hey, what happened to your exhaust manifold post I thought that was pretty cool.
Ya didnt throw in the towel that fast did you? lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

Nope, it got blackholed...PM me your info if interested, its still going to happen. I also put up a proper post on AudiFreaks.com's TT board


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I gotta get with the Freaks already.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Nope, it got blackholed... 









I guess gauging interest counts as advertising.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Yea, finally something cool & interesting go figure.


----------

